
Show HN: A London Underground Tube Status Board Written in React - jsingleton
https://reactube.com/
======
jsingleton
This is the output of part 1 in a tutorial series, which is here:
[https://unop.uk/building-a-web-app-in-react-and-asp-net-
core...](https://unop.uk/building-a-web-app-in-react-and-asp-net-core-part-1/)

------
fiatjaf
There are so many basic React tutorials out there. Is all this really needed?
I always thought the official tutorial was enough for any normal JS developer
to get going with React.

------
fiatjaf
The colors hurt me, but it is a tutorial thing, so that's ok.

~~~
jsingleton
Unfortunately, those are the official colours: [https://tfl.gov.uk/tube-dlr-
overground/status/](https://tfl.gov.uk/tube-dlr-overground/status/)

